# bitten pleco



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

aww thought it was just gonna be nipped tail fin. that sucks.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

heres a handy link


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nasty







Can he still hang on to the side of your tank??


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

haha, that kinda sucks but is funny at the same time. RZ, I think he slips every time he tries to climb up the glass.


----------

